# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  "Thai-Grill"

## schiene

suche für unseren Garten so einen "Thai-Grill"

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=h...%3Disch&itbs=1

Finde aber 65 Euronen ganz schön viel für bissel Blech.Kennt jemand noch andere Bezugsquellen
in DACH?

----------


## Enrico

Wenn du die Typischen meinst, dann ja. Also die wo man am Hut grillt und unten Suppe macht. Wie so eine Kuchenform.

Die habe ich letzte Woche wieder in Erfurt gesehen, Preis war glaube 20 oder 25 EUR. Ich kann gerne nochmal schauen die Tage wenn wir wieder fahren.

----------


## schiene

so wie auf dem Bild und so gross wie möglich.Kannste ruhig kaufen,ich hole ihn ab.
In FFM gibts die nirgends zu kaufen  ::

----------


## chauat

Bei mir gibt´s für weniger aber du musst auch abholen!   ::  

gruß martin   ::

----------


## schiene

> Bei mir gibt´s für weniger aber du musst auch abholen!   
> 
> gruß martin


noch so nen Spruch und du musst wieder nach Kirov  ::   ::

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
sag mir bescheid wen du so nen Grill bei euch gesehen/bezw.gekauft hast.
Würde mich wundern wenn es den bei euch gibt und in FFM wo wir mind.20 Asiashops haben nicht.Wenn es die aber bei euch gibt kaufe für mich gleich zwei.Hab schon nen Abnehmer für den 2.
Aber keinen Wok!!!Nur wie oben auf dem Bild !!!!!

----------


## Enrico

Mach ich, fahren nächste Woche wieder nach Erfurt.

----------


## Jim

Ich hab meinen aus Thailand mitgebracht. Die Oberteile findet man bei uns recht oft in Asiashops.

Allerdings hab ich in D noch nie eine Feuerschale dazu gesehen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

????????

http://importfood.com/thaibbq.html

----------


## schiene

> Mach ich, fahren nächste Woche wieder nach Erfurt.



und,haste einen bekommen????

----------


## Enrico

Nee, noch nicht, aber die wollen wieder welche bestellen.

----------


## Jim

Heute wieder in Braunschweig eine Oberschale gesehen, 13,50€

----------


## esurfi

Hallo,

solche Grills findest du hier für deutlich weniger als 65,- Euro.

VG

----------


## schiene

> Hallo,
> solche Grills findest du hier für deutlich weniger als 65,- Euro.


ja,sowas habe ich gesucht......aber nun haben wir unseren Garten verkauft für den ich so einen
Grill haben wollte.

----------

